
Pyre: Facebook's static type checker for Python - fanf2
https://github.com/facebook/pyre-check
======
mark_l_watson
Type hints and tools like Pyre would definitely help with large code bases.
PyCharm and VSCode (with Python plugins) also does a good job of warning of
possible errors. This is no competition though to languages like Haskell or
even more dynamic languages like Common Lisp where the SBCL compiler generates
extremely good warnings of possible problems.

------
wcdolphin
Does anyone know how it compares to mypy? Mypy is very slow in my experience,
would love a more performant option.

